# Weight Predictions



## Pooch (Nov 23, 2010)

Fionn was at the vet today and he weighs 8.4lbs and is 4 months old. Is there a way of estimating what his full grown weight will be? His mother is 10lbs and father is 12lbs. Would he be on track to be in the same weight range as his parents?

I love taking him places.....everyone loves him!


----------



## KittehKat (Jul 26, 2011)

Sounds like he's on his way to me, though I am not even close to being an expert. My little dude is about 8 months old and only about 7lbs!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

sounds like he will be larger than his parents. These little dogs keep growing until a year old. My Rosie only weighed about 3 lbs at that age and she now weighs 9.5 lbs.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

From my observations, it seems these guys are not the easiest when it comes to predicting size. Some grow fast and then show down. Some grow more slowly but for a longer period. I asked my vet this question when I had Finn in for his shots. She said she usually doubles the 4 month weight to get the adult weight. That method worked very closely to what Augie turned out. He is a bit heavier than his 4 month weight doubled, but I think he is about 1-2 pounds too heavy. His parents were 9 and 10 lbs. and I think a good weight for him is 13 lbs. 

Your Fionn and my HavaMoose Finn must be fairly close in age. Finn's B-day was March 7.


----------



## Pooch (Nov 23, 2010)

motherslittlehelper said:


> From my observations, it seems these guys are not the easiest when it comes to predicting size. Some grow fast and then show down. Some grow more slowly but for a longer period. I asked my vet this question when I had Finn in for his shots. She said she usually doubles the 4 month weight to get the adult weight. That method worked very closely to what Augie turned out. He is a bit heavier than his 4 month weight doubled, but I think he is about 1-2 pounds too heavy. His parents were 9 and 10 lbs. and I think a good weight for him is 13 lbs.
> 
> Your Fionn and my HavaMoose Finn must be fairly close in age. Finn's B-day was March 7.


hi...yes, our Finn/Fionn's are close in age. Mine was born March 23. How much does your Finn weigh now?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

motherslittlehelper said:


> From my observations, it seems these guys are not the easiest when it comes to predicting size. Some grow fast and then show down. Some grow more slowly but for a longer period. I asked my vet this question when I had Finn in for his shots. She said she usually doubles the 4 month weight to get the adult weight. That method worked very closely to what Augie turned out. He is a bit heavier than his 4 month weight doubled, but I think he is about 1-2 pounds too heavy. His parents were 9 and 10 lbs. and I think a good weight for him is 13 lbs.
> 
> Your Fionn and my HavaMoose Finn must be fairly close in age. Finn's B-day was March 7.


I think that Kodi ended up very close to double his 4 month weight, maybe slightly less. And he's WAY bigger than either parent.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Pooch said:


> hi...yes, our Finn/Fionn's are close in age. Mine was born March 23. How much does your Finn weigh now?


Your Fionn and my husband share the same BD!  At a week past 4 months, Finn weighed in at 9 lbs. Yes, HavaMoose!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Pooch (Nov 23, 2010)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Your Fionn and my husband share the same BD!  At a week past 4 months, Finn weighed in at 9 lbs. Yes, HavaMoose!! :biggrin1:


How great....practically the same name for our boys and a shared b'day! Looks like our guys are on close to the same path with their weight. It's funny, because Fionn is really not a big eater or food motivated at all. Maybe he's just "big boned" . I love that "HavaMoose"!!


----------



## coco (Feb 26, 2011)

Coco's 8 months and weighs 16 lbs. Oh well, he doesn't sit that long on my lap anyway!


----------



## jillnors2 (Apr 12, 2007)

My pup was 7.2 lbs at that age and is now 10.2 lbs at 11 months.


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

I can't remember for sure but I think that Ceylon was just under 8 lbs at about 4 months, and he now weighs 10 lbs at 7 months. His growing slowed down TONS after the first 4 months, I thought I was going to have a giant on my hands lol.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

motherslittlehelper said:


> From my observations, it seems these guys are not the easiest when it comes to predicting size. Some grow fast and then show down. Some grow more slowly but for a longer period. I asked my vet this question when I had Finn in for his shots. She said she usually doubles the 4 month weight to get the adult weight. That method worked very closely to what Augie turned out. He is a bit heavier than his 4 month weight doubled, but I think he is about 1-2 pounds too heavy. His parents were 9 and 10 lbs. and I think a good weight for him is 13 lbs.
> 
> Your Fionn and my HavaMoose Finn must be fairly close in age. Finn's B-day was March 7.


I just had Augie weighed today. He is EXACTLY double his 4 month weight - he weighed 12.8 lbs and the vet's office said he felt good, not overweight. In Jan or Feb, he was 13.5 lbs. Even though he is eating more, he is more active with running around with little brother. He will be 3 in Oct.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm not sure if there is a sure way to tell. Scud weighed way more than Fred at 4 months and they are both around the same weight these days. Fred might be 1lb lighter than Mr Scuds.


----------



## MoirasNiceLady (Jul 11, 2011)

My DH took Mo to the vet yesterday, she is 14 weeks and 3.5 lbs. The vet estimates she MIGHT make it to 10 lbs. A petite lil thing, I love it. One of us may as well be!! Ha!


----------

